# Anti War Vandals



## SHELLDRAKE!! (11 May 2007)

PUBLICATION:  The Ottawa Sun  
DATE:  2007.05.11 
EDITION:  Final  
SECTION:  News  
PAGE:  7  
SOURCE:  BY KATHLEEN HARRIS, NATIONAL BUREAU  
WORD COUNT:  172 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vandals protest war 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A military recruitment centre just blocks from Parliament Hill was vandalized by anti-war activists protesting the "murderous occupation of Afghanistan." 

The bold message reading "Canada Out of Kandahar" was spray-painted in blood red in the centre. An e-mail said the graffiti is an attempt to make their "politics plain" in the shadow of the "War Department." 

"The Canadian government and its allies have done nothing for the people of Afghanistan except to murder them in the thousands. Yet this August another 2,000 Canadian troops will arrive in Afghanistan to continue the work of bringing ruin and despair to that country," reads the anonymous e-mail. 

'BLOODSOAKED PLANS' 

"But this bloody war can be stopped, when enough of us take action to make it untenable for the government to continue with their bloodsoaked plans. This action was a small contribution to that struggle." 

Alexandra Hernandez, a spokesman for the Canadian Forces support unit in Ottawa, said military police were called to the scene by a staffer who discovered the sprayed slogan yesterday. 

"It is still under investigation," she said. 

One year ago, there was a demonstration outside the same centre -- around the time a brick was tossed through the window.


----------



## RHFC_piper (11 May 2007)

I am disgusted by the sheer ignorance of some people.

I can't say that I hate any group opposed to the mission in Afghanistan, as we (as a people in general) need counter-perspective in all govenment affairs, but you don't see pro-war demonstrations or support the troops rallies ending in the destruction of property.
These people are hypocrites. They're the same people who would, no doubt, oppose the way people were treated during the Taliban regime, and would protest the government to step in to help, then, as they are, protest Canada's involvement... all with no understanding of what's really happening there.
Further more, their very attack and illigal actions takes away from the legitimacy and credibility of their argument; why would I support or side with a bunch of petty criminals who have to break the law and disturb the peace to promote their views?  Not only hypocrites, but idiots too...  They are a discredit to any other organization or individual who has legitimate arguments against Canada's involvement in Afghanistan. 

And the worst part is; as much as reading articles like this makes me seethe with anger, these are the people we (as Canadian Soldiers) have sworn to protect to the death.  They vandalize and destroy the very foundation of their freedom because they are too ignorant to understand it.  

</rant>


----------



## Teflon (11 May 2007)

By their own actions they display that it isn't really the *cause* they care about, it's just causing a disturbance that they care about. If Canada wasn't in Afghanistan then if would be the seal hunt with some spray painting and property destruction outside a fur store or some other cause. It's sad really that some people are so desperate to have a cause, some struggle to be a part of yet they don't bother to educate themselves about that struggle and come up with such useless, destructive and anti-social ways in which to support their "struggle". Now the spray paint will be washed off or painted over and that recruiting center will continue to fulfill it's function and Canada will remain in Afghanistan yet these *sad little want-a-be great leaders* will all sit around slapping themselves on the backs and congratulating themselves for achieving nothing as they praise themselves for the "*sacrifices*" they make to their "*cause*".

Oh well everyone has to feel like they are a part of something bigger then just them, some of us actually find something real to be a part of.


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

Well to be fair about the lack of education factor that you cite Teflon; the sad part is that _some_ of these anti-everything activists are actually awarded credits towards their University degrees for taking part in crap like this.

Protests I don't mind; the wilful and deliberate destruction of someone else's property, I do.


----------



## Dissident (12 May 2007)

Rebels without a clue.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2007)

> It's not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or when the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worth cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who at the worst if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat. Theodore Roosevelt



God Bless 'em, as long as they know that to be allowed to do what they do, is why we are in the Sandbox.

Had we followed their advice, they would be speaking German, sitting in a camp waiting for their fate in the shower room right now, just outside of Nepean.

dileas

tess


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I am disgusted by the sheer ignorance of some people.
> 
> I can't say that I hate any group opposed to the mission in Afghanistan, as we (as a people in general) need counter-perspective in all govenment affairs, but you don't see pro-war demonstrations or support the troops rallies ending in the destruction of property.
> These people are hypocrites. They're the same people who would, no doubt, oppose the way people were treated during the Taliban regime, and would protest the government to step in to help, then, as they are, protest Canada's involvement... all with no understanding of what's really happening there.
> ...


+1 Well said Brother!  
Remember the Poem,  "It is the Soldier"  
Ours is not to reason why, but to Do and Die.   


			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> God Bless 'em, as long as they know that to be allowed to do what they do, is why we are in the Sandbox.
> 
> Had we followed their advice, they  WE would be speaking German, sitting in a camp waiting for their  OUR fate in the shower room right now, just outside of Nepean.
> 
> ...


Well said tess.
I bet you they all wore black pants, shirts and overcoats.  Had rings in thier body parts and cursed the government and blamed the gov't for thier anger.
Sorry... get a life...OR serve!


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 May 2007)

Sadly, not JUST in Ottawa - news story followed by online posting claiming responsibility, shared with the usual disclaimer...

*Guelph Armoury hit in latest paintball vandalism*
Guelph Mercury, 12 May 07
Article link

The north wall of the Guelph Armoury was hit with about a dozen paintballs late Thursday night, leaving an ugly yellow, blue and grey mess on the castlelike structure along Wyndham Street.

A local activist group, which had a recent confrontation with Guelph Police, stated yesterday it was not responsible for hurling the latex paintballs, likely homemade, either at police vehicles a week earlier or at the armoury.

But self-described "anarchists" claimed responsibility for the vandalism in an e-mail written at about 4 a.m. yesterday morning, roughly three or four hours after the armoury was hit. The anonymous writer said the armoury was targeted -- along with police cruisers earlier in the week -- in support of GUTS (Guelph Union of Tenants and Supporters) and as a protest again Canadian military involvement abroad.

Major Mike Schotsch, second in command of the 11th Field Regiment at the Guelph Armoury, said the vandalism was discovered around 1 a.m. Friday by a soldier who immediately called city and military police.

"Is it surprising? Not really," said Schotsch. "Is it disappointing? Absolutely. It's upsetting and it's sad. Obviously there are people out there who have nothing better to do. It's disheartening. No one got hurt. It's just a stupid, senseless and random act of vandalism."

The e-mail writer who claimed the armoury was "paint bombed by anarchists," said it was done to protest Canada's military intervention in countries like Haiti and Afghanistan.

"Canada has been at war with people who live outside the free trade market economy for many years now, be it indigenous cultures, autonomous peoples, or average people who get in the way of routine military business operations," the writer stated. "The Canadian State has benefited from the plunder of lands, devastation of cultures and slaughter of lives in the protection of their economic and political interests."

Schotsch said the armoury has been targeted by vandals on other occasions recently. A window was broken in March, and "anarchy graffiti" was sprayed on its walls in September 2006. A contractor hired to maintain the armoury began cleaning up the mess Friday. "Hopefully this historical building is not scarred for the rest of its life," Schotsch said.

Guelph Police spokesperson Sergeant Cate Welsh said video coverage of both police headquarters and the armoury, if available, will be studied in the investigation. Public assistance is welcome.

"I would suggest these paintballs are probably homemade," she said, explaining that the remnants of them are much larger than commercial paintballs. Welsh said there are concerns on the part of police that such acts of vandalism will continue, and perhaps escalate.

"It's a waste of the taxpayers dollars for us to have to keep continuing to clean up the messes they have been making," she said. "And I don't think the people of Guelph deserve that. If there is a cause to be expressed here, there are a lot of legal and peaceful ways to express your cause. I would be really disappointed if that's the venue anybody was taking to make their message clear."

Through an e-mail exchange, GUTS was asked if its members were responsible for the vandalism on police vehicles and the armoury. "GUTS is not at all responsible for the painting of the cop cars," wrote Aarron Henkel, GUTS spokesperson. "We are unaware of the same occurring at the armoury."

The group staged a vocal protest on May 4 in front of the Michener Road venue of the annual Police ball.



Anarchists Paint-Bomb Canadian Forces Armory in Guelph, Ontario
InfoShop News, 10 May 07
Article link

On the night of May 10th, the Canadian Forces Armory in Guelph, Ontario, was paint bombed by anarchists. Canada has been at war with people who live outside the free trade market economy for many years now; be it Indigenous cultures, autonomous peoples, or average people who get in the way of routine military business operations. The Canadian State has benefited from the plunder of lands, devastation of cultures and slaughter of lives in the protection of their economic and political interests. The military slaughter and occupation of Haiti and Afghanistan is no different than anything else this state has ever known.

A week ago the police cars of the Guelph Police Department were paint-bombed, in solidarity with those people resisting police violence at home, we paint bombed the Military armory. We see no difference in the police being used on the streets of Guelph for social cleansing and the perpetuation of daily capitalism which kills and maims so many, to the Canadian military’s role to police the world into the hegemony of free market capitalism, and dominant cultural homogeneity. In many ways the Police and the Military are actually the same entity. In Haiti we watch the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) training and fighting with the newly formed fascistic Haitian military. So when a soldier or police officer takes on the badge, gun and job, they are taking up an armed struggle in defense of the State, Capitalism and the moral righteousness of the power elite and organized religion. The same global capitalist machine that devours our land bases for the profits of a few wealthy scoundrels, while people go hungry, while depleted uranium is fired, by our guns with our SNC-Lavalin bullets, into foreign lands, polluting, killing, and deforming human beings beyond recognition and reparation. So when deputy police chief Bret Eden spoke about the courageous individuals standing up for their lives and confronting the Police on May 4th Anti-Police ball, stating that he would be “embarrassed if those where his kids;” we reply that the embarrassment lies in his uniform. He is an embarrassment of a human being in his defense of such an inhumane system. It is not just the violence in the police force that must be challenged, but the police, the state, capitalism and the culture that breeds them. Canada get the fuck out of our streets! We’re bringing this war home!

See you when you least expect it…


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2007)

Well,

They obviously don't mind the taxpayers of Canada forking over more dollars to clean up their damned mess do they? 

My what nice, brave, anonymous Assholes.


----------



## gaspasser (12 May 2007)

Anti War??  Protesting what Canadian Soldiers {and other countries} are doing in Haiti and Afghanistan.
Hmm, let's see what death and destruction WE are doing...
Haiti= upholding democracy, decency and preventing death and destruction.
Afghanistan=upholding democracy, decency and preventing death and destruction.
I wonder how far these Anarchists would get if THEY lived in Haiti or Afghanistan!?
You may not support the actual mission in places around this small world, but by god Support the Troops who are putting thier necks on the line for YOUR piece of mind!   :rage:
If only the media would tell the good parts to the world what is being done in Afghanistan.  
Like I told my mom who was against our participation in A'stan, 
"Mom shut up and hide your head before I take you out into the street and shoot you!!"  She protested that!  
Welcome to my world, mom.
Peaceniks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
whooo, rant off.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2007)

> Had we followed their advice, they WE would be speaking German, sitting in a camp waiting for their OUR fate in the shower room right now, just outside of Nepean.



I would be in the English speaking underground Resistance

WOLVERINES!!!

tess


----------



## DC Roundsman (12 May 2007)

Hearing crap like this just infuriates me. I can't believe how stupid some people can be. You know what they say, "Hatred breeds hatred" well apparently so does stupidity. There is so much misinformation out there it's sickening to hear some of the crap that is being told to our youth today. 

I have read threads on where University students won't even admit to having a relative in the military or admit that they support our troops for fear of being an outcast.  One of the problems is that we have spineless professors with anti-war ideals and they are sharing their so called highly educated opinion's with young and impressionable minds. Unfortunately, these kids don't know any better and listen to these arse hole's misinformation. Back to stupidity breeding stupidity again. 

If they wanted to really contribute they should join the military (As if) or join an organization that is actually doing some good abroad instead of doing mindless and destructive things at home.

As a member of the Canadian Forces, I am proud of what I do and what I represent. I doubt these vandals can say the same.

Just my opinion.

Sailor B


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2007)

Sailor B

You do realize that these are the same people who probably subscribe to that old philosophy of "F**K for Virginity"?


----------



## proudnurse (12 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> God Bless 'em, as long as they know that to be allowed to do what they do, is why we are in the Sandbox.
> 
> Had we followed their advice, they would be speaking German, sitting in a camp waiting for their fate in the shower room right now, just outside of Nepean.
> 
> ...



+1 (or should I say +100, Tess) 

And my 2 cents is, shame on them. Though I too feel that anyone that walks this earth _is _ entitled to thier own beliefs and opinions _but_ destroying property and obliviously at the same time those acts can put innocent people in harms way. To me, they are reflecting themselves as hypocritical and _definately _ disrespectful. Such cowards. 

~Rebecca


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 May 2007)

Vandalism by creeps like this is nothing new. the ones that gather to protest at G8 summits are of the same ilk. they usually end up rioting and breaking up hard working people's businesses like they did in Quebec City.It's because of our freedom that they aren't dealt with more harshly.....maybe we need some laws to specifically target these kind of folks.
It is my considered opinion that there is a special place in Hell for these people. (personal opinion not the official stance of the Chaplaincy or my church he he)


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2007)

Padre,

A special place for Vandals?   Frig half of Toronto will have a place in hell!

dileas

tess


----------



## FredDaHead (12 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I would be in the English speaking underground Resistance
> 
> WOLVERINES!!!
> 
> tess



You do realize those guys were (supposedly) in high school, right? There were no old people in the Wolverines. Besides, the bad guys were commies, not nazis. Get your pop culture references straight, old man! ;D

And we now return you to your scheduled hippy-bashing.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 May 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> You do realize those guys were (supposedly) in high school, right? There were no old people in the Wolverines. Besides, the bad guys were commies, not nazis. Get your pop culture references straight, old man! ;D
> 
> And we now return you to your scheduled hippy-bashing.


Bah, still a good movie


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 May 2007)

I'm guessing they're young people.

(Young, for me, means under 40.)

They have (had) parents - who inculcated what values?

They have (had) teachers - who taught them what about civic responsibility?

They have (had) role models - who ...?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 May 2007)

Edward,

These clowns have been a black eye to Guelph for a few years now......a collection of misfitted morons who have reason to be pissed,......check out some of the photo's on the link, if you were that ugly you'd be pissed off too. 
http://www.guelphtenants.com/


----------



## FredDaHead (12 May 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Edward,
> 
> These clowns have been a black eye to Guelph for a few years now......a collection of misfitted morons who have reason to be pissed,......check out some of the photo's on the link, if you were that ugly you'd be pissed off too.
> http://www.guelphtenants.com/



I think the name of their group is also a reference to the fact some of them have larger-than-normal abdomens, as well.

The crap that they post on their website is pretty funny, though, in a twisted way.


----------



## ArmyRick (12 May 2007)

Its a good thing I am a soldier and not a policy maker. My personal opinion in dealing with these clowns would be rather drastic. Like I said though, I am a decision enforcer, not a decision maker...


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> You do realize those guys were (supposedly) in high school, right? There were no old people in the Wolverines. Besides, the bad guys were commies, not nazis. Get your pop culture references straight, old man! ;D
> 
> And we now return you to your scheduled hippy-bashing.



Oy vey,

I see the pepper police has arrived in the thread.

Honestly Freddy there was shite in the mix, why don't you go eat some cake....

dileas

tess


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Padre,
> 
> A special place for Vandals?   Frig half of Toronto will have a place in hell!
> 
> ...



Being originally from Ottawa I've always been of the opinion that people in toronto are already in Hell! I think Leaf fans would tend to agree with me. ;D


----------



## deedster (13 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> people in toronto are already in Hell! I think Leaf fans would tend to agree with me. ;D


 :rofl:
Good one!


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Being originally from Ottawa I've always been of the opinion that people in toronto are already in Hell! I think Leaf fans would tend to agree with me. ;D



Godless heathen....a jihad on you I lay!

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (13 May 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Godless heathen....a jihad on you I lay!
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Does that mean Leaf fans now have to cheer for the Senators?


----------



## deedster (13 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Does that mean Leaf fans now have to cheer for the Senators?


A POX on you!
oh-oh, off to mass I go... 
D2


----------



## Mike Baker (13 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Does that mean Leaf fans now have to cheer for the Senators?


No, now they are in the golf season.


----------



## alfie (13 May 2007)

How can this be anonymous, track them down and lock them up, better yet ship em off to some other country and let them deal with them maybe Afghanistan ,Iraq Iran etc


----------



## gaspasser (13 May 2007)

alfie said:
			
		

> How can this be anonymous, track them down and lock them up, better yet ship em off to some other country and let them deal with them maybe Afghanistan ,Iraq Iran etc



+1
Yeah, let's see how far thier protests go in any of those middle eastern/asian countries.  
I wish that ignorant and uneducated anti social descidants would stop trying to push our way of life on other countries strictly because they disagree with that countries government social policies.

My 0.02    :rage:
Ok, I 'm done.


----------



## HDE (13 May 2007)

The GUTS folks are goofs even by the normal standards of the "activist" community.  A year or two ago some of them claimed a cop sexually assaulted one of their members at a protest.  He was fully cleared by the SIU, however the bright lights at GUTS decided to put out his address among the local activists.  Ooops!, turns out the guy they were targetting was a retired auto mechanic who happened to have the same name.   Pretty much sums up the GUTS contribution to things in Guelph.  What could have been a useful organization became a joke.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (13 May 2007)

HDE said:
			
		

> The GUTS folks are goofs even by the normal standards of the "activist" community.  A year or two ago some of them claimed a cop sexually assaulted one of their members at a protest.  He was fully cleared by the SIU, however the bright lights at GUTS decided to put out his address among the local activists.  Ooops!, turns out the guy they were targetting was a retired auto mechanic who happened to have the same name.   Pretty much sums up the GUTS contribution to things in Guelph.  What could have been a useful organization became a joke.



yeah but it's not a joke when they are destroying public and other people's property. we had some anti poverty activists here the last few weeks who damaged a community hall in New Ross because the conservative MLA was having a fund raiser inside and they were banging on the walls and doors scaring all the folks inside and doing damage outside. Do you think any of them will be held accountable? Those halls mostly survive on community donations and TLC...the Government doesn't contribute much...so they've damaged property in their stupid senseless protest.


----------



## Danjanou (13 May 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> …Do you think any of them will be held accountable?



No not really, the overriding thing about these groups including OCAP here in Toronto is they really have no interest in advancing or supporting the cause they purport to be championing. 

Rather than trying to resolve an issue such as poverty and work with the other groups and gasp even the government agencies that are involved with toe problem, they prefer to throw these infantile unilateral temper tantrums. To them it’s a frigging party that they’ve tried to wrap in some cloak of “social responsibility” to justify their actions including property damage and other anti social acts.

Their only interest is in being professional shit disturbers, sad and pathetic really except  for the fact that they are claiming to represent a group that can’t often organize on their own behalf, the real poor, because they’re too busy just trying to survive.


----------

